# Need some oppinions, time for the vet or picky kitty?



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello all, so I need some other opinions as I am ntot sure where to go from here. I have a kitty named Lancelot and he has been PMR fed for almost two years now with no issues. About a week ago he appeared to not be feeling to well, he did not want to eat much, but other then that seemed ok, still playing, purring, not really lethargic, just kinda meh. Late that night he vomitted once, and it smelled funky and had what I think was a hairball or something of that nature in it. It was black and brown and stuck together surrounded by what he had eaten that day (I got him to nibble on some evo and chicken baby food). After that he seemed fine, went back to his normal self except for one thing...

He won' really eat his PMR. He turns his nose up at most of it, he still ate his organs and gizzards and heart, some stuff he will eat, but the ground mix I ussually give at night to mix fish oil into he won't touch. But if I put down evo he gobbles it up (I use it as treats sometimes) or ziwipeak he gobbles up. I went out and bought some stella and chewies dehydrated and he ate that. He won't come out for my husband to feed him (actually ran and hissed at him I was told) but does for me. 

Does this sound like he needs the vet or like he has maybe got some learned food aversion or pickiness going on. IE, he had the ground for dinner and didn't feel well the next day therefor now thinks the ground will make him feel sick, is bored with what I have on hand, etc? He has never liked my husband as much as me, so if he has an mealtime aversion it would def be worse with hubby. Since he had that episode I have been worried about him and I also wonder if my stress surrounding his mealtimes is getting to him making him stressed at mealtimes. 

anyone have any idea or oppinions?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if he's eating everything but raw, i wonder if he's sick....at all.

or has you guys trained to give him ziwipeak or stella and chewies and evo and organs.

what isn't he eating?

and if he has a hairball, that could interfere, but i kinda doubt it since he vomited one up.....

what i'm thinking, and i could be wrong since i haven't had cats in a while....is once he threw up, you were already enticing him with all those nice sweet foods instead of making the poor dear work for his supper...if that makes sense.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've found that if my cat absolutely loves something and scoff's it down, without a doubt she'll vomit it all up and then refuses to touch that type of food ever again. It's happened with a feeder mouse, raw beef liver, chicken hearts and pork. So, all she will eat now is cornish hen and a little tuna now and then.
So, as your's is eating other foods without any problems, I'm thinking it's something along the same lines.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

hmmm. If he is eating something that is good. If he is drinking that is good. The vomit didn't sound disturbing to me. 

How are his gums? Pink and moist? Do they return to pink after you press on them? Can you pinch his skin at the sholder and have it snap back right away? (dehydration test) 

If that is all good I would widdle the food. Of course kitties have to eat something so I wouldnt' withhold food. I would find the raw he is eating and work that and then gradually add in the rest of the mix. 

When I have picky eaters I mix a 1/4- a can of friskies pate into the mix then ween it out over the week. 

Unles he totaly stops eating or more sysmtoms come up I probably wouldn't go to he vet.


----------

